# Preaching through Acts and I John with a missiological/evangelistic theme



## Pergamum (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello;

I am preparing to preach much from Acts and I John starting next month and will be focusing mainly on missiological and evangelistic themes.

Do you have any advice and any resources for me?

Also, how much of Acts is normative for us when it comes to missions and evangelism? How about I John?


----------



## FenderPriest (Apr 29, 2009)

I can't speak much to either, but I really can't recommend Lloyd-Jone's commentary/sermons on 1 John highly enough. They have been profoundly helpful to me.


----------

